# Oregon bike Capital of America?



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

I hear many great and positive things about the state of Oregon and its cycling based communities. Why than are there so few threads posted on this site from an area that is known for its rich cycling culture and noted scenic wonders? One would think that this board would be a wash with Pac N/W rants and spirted info concerning local events and interest there. Not trying to be mean but it was something that I noticed or lack there of. Still looking very forward to moving there soon. Thank you


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

Carbonsnail said:


> I hear many great and positive things about the state of Oregon and its cycling based communities. Why than are there so few threads posted on this site from an area that is known for its rich cycling culture and noted scenic wonders? One would think that this board would be a wash with Pac N/W rants and spirted info concerning local events and interest there. Not trying to be mean but it was something that I noticed or lack there of. Still looking very forward to moving there soon. Thank you


most there are too busy doing it to waste time talking about it online...


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

That's a great question. Living in the NW I wonder the same thing.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

couple of reasons:


1) As stated, most are out riding already

2) Many belong to teams, so they are not really looking for people to ride with or information for recreational rides like the "Monster Cookie" or other similar rides

3) The "Hipsters" generally don't hang out in cycling web forums ... they are trying to heal from running red lights on fixed gears with no brakes  (kinda joking, kinda serious)

Overall ... the riding here is great, but I'm not sure it's the bike capital of America. Once you are east of the Cascades the riding is kinda boring and can be very windy ... though usually dry. Once you get out of Portland and Eugene it starts getting more conservative and the drivers don't like cyclists much ... On team rides and solo rides I am getting more and more drivers honking their horns in anger ... all while driving the opposite direction and we/I are of "Zero" hindrance to them, they just don't like cyclists. I had one flipping me off the other day for no other reason than he didn't like cyclists.

The riding can be quite beautiful in the western part of the state though with lots of topographical changes: flat valleys, mountains to climb, oceans to look at, etc.

A couple pics from a ride earlier this week, just for the fun of it  ... taken less than 15 miles from my house (I live in the suburbs on the west side of Portland).

View attachment 279799


View attachment 279800


View attachment 279801


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

Wookiebiker said:


> Once you get out of Portland and Eugene it starts getting more conservative and the drivers don't like cyclists much ...


My experience is completely different in rural Oregon. I ride nearly everyday well away from a metro area and seldom have ANY type of negative response. I was just in Lakeview, very rural, no stoplights for a hundred miles. Most people smiled and waved as they went past, in fact they gave me a lot more room than I get at home. I and most of my friends are very conservative; we love cyclists.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> most there are too busy doing it to waste time talking about it online...


This snide comment and attitude is exactly the reason why there isn't alot of chat here. 
But it's also typical of the NW attitude in general. 

Rode with the P-Velo last week. I don't think anybody talked to each other in my group except for a couple of regulars. While it's very well put together and organized, it's not friendly or welcoming. Saying hi to someone, gets you a grunt, or a look. Maybe it's because I wasn't on a Trek or Velovie. 

My buddies and I are gonna start our own thing of about 6-10 fun, non-pretentious guys to ride together same time on Sat. Half-way there.


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

maximum7 said:


> This snide comment and attitude is exactly the reason why there isn't alot of chat here.
> But it's also typical of the NW attitude in general.
> 
> Rode with the P-Velo last week. I don't think anybody talked to each other in my group except for a couple of regulars. While it's very well put together and organized, it's not friendly or welcoming. Saying hi to someone, gets you a grunt, or a look. Maybe it's because I wasn't on a Trek or Velovie.
> ...


I am very outgoing so I just annoy the crap out of everyone by being my usual self. Being outgoing in the PNW is a filter IMO. Those who will like you for it are the ones you want to be around. Those who get annoyed by who you are (i.e. because you talk to someone or have social skills), well, it is better to find that out early on and cut your losses. The social convention of trying to behave to fit into a group you don't really want to be in nor accepts you for who you are takes way too much energy. Be who you are and let others either gravitate toward that or pull away. 

Once I realized that, living in the PNW got a whole lot easier.


----------



## Skaha (Oct 30, 2012)

The bike community in Oregon is very diverse. RBR only captures a segment of that population. If you look at MTBR or some of the local forums you'll see a lot of activity by the locals.

A cruise down N. Williams street in Portland would show you just how big cycling is here. There are far more bikes than cars during rush hour. There are a heap of bike related or themed businesses.

During the late spring and summer, if I was interested in it, I could race pretty much every single day of the week in an OBRA sanctioned event. Many of the days, especially on the weekends, I'd have to make a choice of which of the races I wanted to go to.

All that said, it can tend to be cliquish here.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, I wonder the same thing. Go to MTBR and OR and WA are *very* busy! 
Come to PacNW in RBR and.. crickets..



maximum7 said:


> ...Rode with the P-Velo last week. I don't think anybody talked to each other in my group except for a couple of regulars. While it's very well put together and organized, it's not friendly or welcoming. Saying hi to someone, gets you a grunt, or a look. Maybe it's because I wasn't on a Trek or Velovie.


PV used to be great. They've gone thru some upheavals recently.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Wookiebiker said:


> couple of reasons:
> 
> Once you are east of the Cascades the riding is kinda boring and can be very windy ... though usually dry.
> 
> The riding can be quite beautiful in the western part of the state though with lots of topographical changes: flat valleys, mountains to climb, oceans to look at, etc.


It does look nice. But the boring side isn't so bad.
View attachment 280904
View attachment 280905
View attachment 280906


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm seriously considering moving to Portland after I retire next year. My son and his family live there and we've loved our time visiting (and riding) there the last several years. 
Surely I can find a few folks to ride with. 
I will say that people seem to be a little surprised when you speak to them. Yet I've had a couple of obviously hard core racer guys be very friendly as they rode by me.
It's dangerous trying to generalize.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

If you are of retirement age and looking for people to ride with check out these guys Team Rose City. I know a couple of guys on their team and they join us some Saturday's for our group rides. A great group of riders and ton's of riding experience on that team/club.


----------



## fizziks (Aug 25, 2012)

maximum7 said:


> This snide comment and attitude is exactly the reason why there isn't alot of chat here.
> But it's also typical of the NW attitude in general.
> 
> Rode with the P-Velo last week. I don't think anybody talked to each other in my group except for a couple of regulars. While it's very well put together and organized, it's not friendly or welcoming. Saying hi to someone, gets you a grunt, or a look. Maybe it's because I wasn't on a Trek or Velovie.
> ...



You could count me in :thumbsup:


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

On the RBR and MTBR forums "Oregon" basically means "Portland" and "Washington" means "Seattle". If you live away from these metro areas, not much for you.


> Go to MTBR and OR and WA are *very* busy!


Speaking only for the Oregon board on MTBR, the only reason it is "busy" is because there are a half dozen or so people that respond to every post and even if they are giving information and advice statewide, they are from Portland as well. There are many people who don't post that much anymore on MTBR because the only thing the Portland riders want to know is where your local trails are and how to get there. Unless you know them beforehand, they're not here to make friends, just the trail info please. What's the upside, unless you're from the Portland metro area, in a discussion like that?
There's plenty of excellent places to ride all over Oregon and Washington, some riders away from the cities have a tendency to not say much. If you are looking for places to ride and you stop in a local store or bike shop, you'll have no problems finding great places to ride(or camp, fish, have dinner or a beer, etc.).
One thing I would mention here. I live in a rural community, just because it looks like the middle of nowhere to someone who lives in the city, that doesn't mean it is. When your club or group stands in the middle of a county road, chatting with each other or talking on cell phones forcing farmers and local residents, some of whom are working(yes, even on weekends) to stop, slow down or drive around you, you're not making any friends and really give bike riders a bad name.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Maximum7 if you can't find anyone to chat with on a Portland Velo ride then I'm afraid there isn't much chance for you. With something like 9,000 people gathering for their weekly ride, statistically speaking, there has to be one chatty one. Maybe you just got an off group? Sometimes the first groups.. the fast groups... are less friendly and more into it for the workout. 

Bugger p-velo anyway, just go for a ride with the portland wheelmen: Portland Wheelmen Touring Club | Take Life by the Handlebars! 
They're not real fast, but they know every road in the greater PDX area and are all welcoming and nice.


----------

